# What did Diesel drive Today?



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Starting a new Poll and Hoping Diesel dumps his Honda so we All can see how many miles these CTD's will go.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL! I might be getting closer to a deal on a '17 diesel. I am going to post an idle video shortly so everybody can hear it.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> LOL! I might be getting closer to a deal on a '17 diesel. I am going to post an idle video shortly so everybody can hear it.


With all the recent "issues" you've been posting, I think it's pretty safe to say 200K is the gold standard for the Cruze TD. Anything after that is just bragging rights (even more so. As much as I'd like to see you hit 250k+, I think it's the perfect time to grab the new 2017 diesel. You can be our trailblazer on that one too!


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

200k should be nothing for a hwy driven diesel. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

If you drive 65k to 70k a year, I think 500k is the gold standard. Most of us tire of keeping something that long. I get bored with a car too soon to drive one that long. I do like my diesel, would like to keep till maybe 150k.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Where are you located? I can't find a single 2017 diesel for sale within 500 miles of Chicago when I do a search based on zip code.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

sparkola said:


> Where are you located? I can't find a single 2017 diesel for sale within 500 miles of Chicago when I do a search based on zip code.


Do autotrader.com search, with the following:

2017 Chevrolet Cruze LT, then find the diesel box and click, you will find them, there are around 150 listed there across the country


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> With all the recent "issues" you've been posting, I think it's pretty safe to say 200K is the gold standard for the Cruze TD. Anything after that is just bragging rights (even more so. As much as I'd like to see you hit 250k+, I think it's the perfect time to grab the new 2017 diesel. You can be our trailblazer on that one too!


I thought about that. I kind of have a 250K goal for my 2014 as of this writing. It's still running well and reliably, just leaking some oil. Nothing that really concerns me at this point. 



sparkola said:


> Where are you located? I can't find a single 2017 diesel for sale within 500 miles of Chicago when I do a search based on zip code.


If you search on the Chevy website, there's not really an easy way to find one. @IndyDiesel's suggestion is what I always use.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I did but only came up with used ones. My daughter will be driving next year so I may give her mine and buy a new one.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

You need to hit more options on the first page. I just did the search I suggested, there are 156 17 Cruze diesels listed on autotrader. Some of those could be ordered cars and not on the lot yet.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

magnusson said:


> Starting a new Poll and Hoping Diesel dumps his Honda so we All can see how many miles these CTD's will go.


Soon Diesel will get a MAZDA 2.2L DIESEL. LOL!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Dieselturbo said:


> Soon Diesel will get a MAZDA 2.2L DIESEL. LOL!


I completely forgot about those!! I think I know why though. Before I bought my Cruze, I was considering the Mazda6 diesel that never actually materialized. I just assume the new one will never materialize either.


----------

